
Backporting “yield from” to Python 2.7 - hchasestevens
https://github.com/hchasestevens/hchasestevens.github.io/blob/master/notebooks/backporting-yield-from-to-python-27.ipynb
======
hchasestevens
Link for mobile:
[http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/hchasestevens/hchasesteve...](http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/hchasestevens/hchasestevens.github.io/blob/master/notebooks/backporting-
yield-from-to-python-27.ipynb)

